# Survey: What kind of lube do you use?



## Stefan (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm wondering what people use these days. See poll above. It allows multiple choices, so you can do that if you use several lubes. Choices are somewhat based on our wiki's lubricant list.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 15, 2012)

*S*urvey participants so far: *S*a967St, *S*peedmaster and *S*tefan, all choosing types of *S*ilicone.

The things I notice...


----------



## Goosly (Aug 15, 2012)

using shock oil for all my cubes, so "silicone fluid: other"


----------



## Godmil (Aug 15, 2012)

Agh, didn't notice it allowed multiple choice. My main is Maru, but I also use Lubix. though to be honest a lot of the time I just run dry.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 15, 2012)

Diff oil


----------



## foolish (Aug 15, 2012)

'Regular Lube' and 'Lubicle Speedy' from TheCubicle, not sure what exactly they contain, but both are pretty good.


----------



## bran (Aug 15, 2012)

if i use izo lube then what should i choose?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 15, 2012)

^ probably "silicone fluid: other"


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maru lube and 30k shock oil.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 15, 2012)

Lubix gal here


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2012)

I use maru lube at the moment, but that's mainly just because it's what I have. My supply is running out, and I'm not sure what I'll do after that. I'll probably just go back to silicon spray, although that's a pain >.<


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2012)

I mainly use Lubix, Maru, and 50k traxxas.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2012)

I use CRC and Traxxas, but I answered Lubix because it's practically the same thing as Lubix, but 5000x cheaper.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 15, 2012)

2x2: Maru
3x3: Lubix or high viscosity diff lube.
4x4: Lower viscosity Shock Oil
Bigger Cubes: Whilst breaking in, Silicon Spray. Thereafter Maru.

Not sure why the variation with each puzzle 'family' but simply experimentation since cubing and I am a creature of habit


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 15, 2012)

I use traxxas


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 15, 2012)

Still using a tube of silicone lube I bought from cubesmith, after that's gone there's a hobby store I found that sells traxxas 30k that I wanna try out


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 15, 2012)

Stefan said:


> *S*urvey participants so far: *S*a967St, *S*peedmaster and *S*tefan, all choosing types of *S*ilicone.
> 
> The things I notice...



*S*tefan gives a *S*urvey on *S*peed*S*olving about *S*ilicone in which the first participants are *S*a967St, *S*peedmaster and *S*tefan.

~*S*neaklyFox


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 15, 2012)

Errr, I meant to click silicone other. I use 50K diff oil and 60WT shock oil.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lubix is my main, but I like Maru too.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 15, 2012)

I am a bit differnt than the pack here. I use 3k silicone diff fluid (not 30k or 50k)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 15, 2012)

If I'm using a cube such as a Type A, where the plastic is more "rough" you could say, I would use CRC. This also includes my Type C 2x2. However, on "softer" cubes, I use Lubix, this includes all of my Dayan cubes, and my megaminx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2012)

Standard silicone weight 7 form the Cubicle for everything but OH cube.
OH Guhong: Jigaloo


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 15, 2012)

Diff oil.


----------



## Cubic (Aug 15, 2012)

I've just tried some silicone *grease* on my LunHui. I was more a gel than I grease, so was easy to syringe out of the tube and into/onto the cube. Seems to have spread well and all creaks and scrapes have gone.

After a couple off hours I'll see if the cube feels gummy.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I added a link to this from the Wiki page on lube. Seems like a good resource.


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 15, 2012)

Traxxas 50K


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 15, 2012)

where do i check for wd-40?

jk, Lubix For Life!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 15, 2012)

I use Traxxas 50k for most things, but I also use Maru lube on things like pyraminx tips and sometimes on 2x2s and 3x3s.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 15, 2012)

reely 5k for all my cubes, even for the big ones. maru just doesnt work.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> reely 5k for all my cubes, even for the big ones. maru just doesnt work.



You don't use Petroleum based lubes?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Petroleum based lubes will melt the plastic of your cubes


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 15, 2012)

Goosly said:


> ^ Petroleum based lubes will melt the plastic of your cubes


Facepalm


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 15, 2012)

gotta hate the anti meme rule.

on topic: no , i didnt even know there are lubes based on petroleum


----------



## cubingawsumness (Aug 16, 2012)

I use CRC only because I have nothing else but hope to get something else sometime soon (or not). Oh and I often just leave my cubes unlubed as well.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2012)

forgot to check some grease. bacon grease.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would also recommend Thom's Snakeoil.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2012)

CRC, only because that's all I have at the moment. I've had the same bottle ever since I first started cubing.
I've used lubix, but since I ran out, resorted back to CRC.


----------



## Aston (Aug 16, 2012)

Traxxas. Always Traxxas.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought my first speedcube from Lubix and it was amazing, so I've stuck with them ever since.


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 16, 2012)

20k wt shock oil, Maru and Z lube. I use Lubix in cores and when I need to gum up a slightly overspinning puzzle.


----------



## yoyokidify (Aug 16, 2012)

Kyosho Silicone 50000... It was the only thing I could find and it's the same thing as most silicone fluid.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 16, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Facepalm



FYI: Wiki - Lubes - Petroleum Based


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 16, 2012)

I use hair vitamin.
This: http://jellybeanscollector.blogspot.com/2010/12/ellips-hair-vitamin.html, the yellow one.
I love the smell


----------



## tx789 (Aug 16, 2012)

crc 808


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2012)

Goosly said:


> FYI: Wiki - Lubes - Petroleum Based



No, the reason he facepalmed was because you missed his joke (which is fine it took me a wee bitty to notice it).
The guy's username, to whom he was quoting, is "Petro Leum". That's why he joked: "you don't use petroleum based lube?"


----------



## Goosly (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh I see, I never pay attention to user names


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Aug 16, 2012)

I think maru lube is great,makes any cube great,but only for 2 minutes.


----------



## KobaltKour (Aug 17, 2012)

30K Diff Oil.


----------



## moralsh (Aug 17, 2012)

None, as my averages are around the minute I just figured I shouldn't bother till I get faster.


----------



## Pokerizer (Aug 17, 2012)

When you say traxxas diff oil your talking about the rc car diff oil I'm assuming?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2012)

Lubix.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lubix and Atomic Cube Lube.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Been using jigaloo for nearly 4 years now.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2012)

Some cubers call me old-fashioned for using CRC and Jig-A-Loo.
Jimmies are moderately rustled.


----------



## Sinapanis (Aug 18, 2012)

am i the only one here who uses silicube


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 18, 2012)

Lubix.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 11, 2012)

IZO lube.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 11, 2012)

trax 50k


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought a Lubix Fusion so it was pre lubed with lubix


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 14, 2012)

Traxxas 50k and Cyclo.


----------



## CubingSeb (Dec 14, 2012)

I use A mixture of silicube and Z-lube, almost the same as lubix+maru


----------



## cubeone (Dec 14, 2012)

Traxxas 30k and maru.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 14, 2012)

20 wt shock oil


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone wants to recommend me a Lube to use?? I'm fairly new to the Speedcubing, average about 32-35secs of 5, and i need to find a good lube for my Dayan Zhanchi! 

I use Elips Hair oil, has worked like a charm for me!  

http://dp.image-gmkt.com/SG/GMKT.IM...1/07/958e9614-6500-4d47-b75d-81924e987dca.png

No rusting, lasts relatively long, and smells great!


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 15, 2012)

i am thinking about buying 25cc of thecubicle lube for 7 bucks have u guys tried it, if so what is your opinion about it


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 15, 2012)

could this be used? 

http://www.google.no/imgres?um=1&hl...=135&start=0&ndsp=59&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:105


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

MrBoomblaster said:


> could this be used?
> 
> http://www.google.no/imgres?um=1&hl...=135&start=0&ndsp=59&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:105



I believe that is silicone caulking, I would be wary about using it in one of your cubes


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2012)

Mix of CRC and Factory Team Silicone Diff Fluid 1000 cst almost out of both lubes


----------



## balloon6610 (Dec 16, 2012)

Traxxas 50k and silicone spray


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 16, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> i am thinking about buying 25cc of thecubicle lube for 7 bucks have u guys tried it, if so what is your opinion about it



It's pretty good.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I use lubix and z lube mixed together.

Only found out a few days ago.

Really good


----------



## david o (Dec 19, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Mix of CRC and Factory Team Silicone Diff Fluid 1000 cst almost out of both lubes



Factory Team Silicone Diff Fluid here too, 60k cSt in the core and 30k for the cubies.

Got it from the ToadzRC eBay store.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 19, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I use lubix and z lube mixed together.
> 
> Only found out a few days ago.
> 
> Really good


when you say mixed, do you actually mean _mixed?_ or just using both on the same cube?


----------



## Maccoboy (Jan 2, 2013)

i use calvins lube from ebay, its exactly the same as lubix just so much cheaper, lubix is kinda a rip off :/

(silicone fluid: other)


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 2, 2013)

my zhanchi regularly secretes a natural lubricant, so i never bothered with that silicone nonsense


----------



## Dylann (Jan 2, 2013)

Dry lube


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 2, 2013)

edit: i know really have to clear my browser history


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> View attachment 2573
> 
> edit: i know really have to clear my browser history



WTF that looks like the sexual lube


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF that looks like the sexual lube



little does he know....
but Dacuba wtf rofl


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

usually traxxas 50k but sometimes put a few drops of maru for smoothness/speed after breaking in the traxxas


----------



## Strobeez (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually make my own lube and i like it better than lubix. I have tried lubix, it turns just as good but it's loud and crispy, i prefer a smoother, flowing cube that still turns extremely well, almost frictionless. Honestly, if you apply it properly, vaseline can work better than silicone spray, no doubt about it. First, i spray the pieces with some silicone (sparingly) and cube with it for a day or two. Then i take out all the pieces and wipe them gently with some tissues so i dont have too thick of a layer. After that, just dump some vaseline in there and play around with the cube with a week. Again, remove all the pieces and wipe with tissues. The vaseline will make the silicone dissolve rather than the plastic and it will gradually release liquid silicone into your cube. Once you feel like the cube is turning extremely well, go on to the next step. Pour a little bit of rubbing alcohol into your cube and move it around really well. At this point, the cube should feel like you just bought it from lubix. Really fast crispy turns, corner cuts amazing even when tight, can do 180 degree turns in one flick etc. The next step is what smoothens it out and makes it really quiet like an original plastic zhanchi. Mix a 3 : 1 ratio of rubbing alcohol to glycerin and mix really well until glycerin dissolves. That will feel like silicone lube if you rub it between your fingers. Pour a little bit into 2 opposite edges on your cube and mix it up real good. Now, the cube turns really fast and is super quiet. I promise this works.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 24, 2013)

3 in 1 Silicone Spray from the shops


----------

